# RVing with my Pit Bull mix...



## isnabela (May 17, 2007)

Hi,

Recently I have been seriously considering full time RVing - once I retire in about 3 years.  

I've been combing the internet gathering information, and came upon a forum that was discussing the dangerous breeds of dogs of which most RV parks will not allow.

I was heartbroken to hear that the Pit Bull (as well as a mix) is one of those breeds.

I own a female - 4 years old - that I have never had a problem with.  At one time I owned 4 dogs - all different mixed breeds, and had never had a problem with her showing aggression to any dog or to any person.   She loves children, and is especially gentle around my nephew who is 2 years old.

I know that there have been incidents where Pit Bulls have shown aggression - but it seems to me that if that is the case, it would mean that the owner is not teaching their pet proper obedience.  And it doesn't seem fair that those of us that are responsible with our pets, have to suffer for the few that aren't.

I would love to hear anyone's personal experience who either owns a Pit and is a full time RV'r - or who knows of someone who is.  

I don't want to give up the dream of full time RVing - but might have to in lieu of giving up my best friend.

Thank you,

Isna


----------



## hertig (May 17, 2007)

Re: RVing with my Pit Bull mix...

That's the way it is in the world.  1 jerk can and often gleefully will wreck things for the rest of us.

Why not pick an assortment of RV parks in areas you are interested in and call them?  Don't ask about 'Pit Bulls', just ask about dog restrictions.  If you don't advertise that she is a pit bull and she doesn't act like a pit bull, or give any other 'dog' problems (barking or 'land mines') then I'd suspect that many places won't notice or care.


----------



## C Nash (May 17, 2007)

Re: RVing with my Pit Bull mix...

Well, I for one would raise heck with the park owner about a pit bull camped next to me. My wife was attacked by one of these so called never vicious pit bulls while she was walking. I went to the owner with my 12 guage loaded with vicious intent (by the way I have never been vicious before  :laugh: ) but came to my senses before pulling the trigger. But thats the great thing about camping I can move. Most dog owners take proper care and keep their dogs on leases and I am sure you do. I don't think it would be proper to try to deceive the campground owner. If it's a pit bull and you know it's not vicious tell the owner and most will allow them but some will not so if they don't take your business elsewhere. Just another point of view. Oh by the way welcome to the forum


----------



## Kirk (May 17, 2007)

Re: RVing with my Pit Bull mix...

The other suggestion is that you also be very careful with her as the breed is known to sometimes change temperament with no apparent reason. I have never owned one, but have been threatened to the point of concern for my safety on two different occasions and for that reason have grave reservations about the breed. I also once witnessed one do very serious harm to a poodle that was on a leash, in an RV park in Las Vegas several years ago. There is good reason for the reservations that people have about the breed. I suggest that you be honest about the dog as most parks will require you to leave with no refund if you bring in a dog that they do not allow. There are parks that do not ask so I really don't think it would be impossible, but you do need to be aware of the concerns of your neighbors and make allowance for them.


----------



## ARCHER (May 18, 2007)

Re: RVing with my Pit Bull mix...

We are dog lovers and always have been, however, we have never cared for the pit bull or mix breed of pit bull.  Recently in our neck of the woods, there have been at least three attacks on children by pit bulls.  I would not trust that breed out in an RV park, etc.  Hope  you have good insurance just in case.  Would not chance it.  Sorry


----------



## bufordtpisser (May 18, 2007)

Re: RVing with my Pit Bull mix...

Even a Pit Bull rescue website once had it on their home page of their website that it is not if a Pit Bull will attack, but when. I have kids who love to ride their bikes and run around the camp grounds. And if anyones dog, Pit Bull or not ever attacked my child, it would be curtains out for that dog. Pets are meant to enhance the lives of their owners but are not supposed to detract from anyone else's life. If you have a pet in a public place or camp ground, have the common courtesy and or decency to keep them caged and or leashed. Let them run free in your own private space. And I am saying this as a dog lover. I have owned many German Shepard's over the years, and I have always kept them caged or leashed in public. And I have never been refused access to a CG because of my dogs. After demonstrating to the CG owner the level of training and obedience of my dogs. Unfortunately with the reputations and degradation of the Pit Bull breed, they have no place in modern society. Like I said, I love dogs, but I would not be saddened by the eradication of that particular breed.


----------



## isnabela (May 18, 2007)

RE: RVing with my Pit Bull mix...

Thank you all for your comments.  They are much appreciated.  It gives me a sense of how - at least some - people seem to feel, and that is, a grave concern with regard to this particular breed. 

I understand your apprehensions, especially hearing your personal experiences.

Knowing this, I would make every precaution necessary to insure that people feel safe.
I.E. - 1) Use a cage when I am not present inside the vehicle.  (I actually have one,
            used for obedience training.)
        2) Keep her leashed when outdoors.  (The only purpose I would allow her 
            outdoors at this point would be for her to relieve herself. --- NO HIKES!)
        3) She barks, but not as much as some of the neighbors' dogs.  Nevertheless,
            I would carry a vet approved control device - just in case.

It saddens me to realize that this breed is so feared by so many.  It's also frustrating knowing - wholeheartedly, that mine "really is" as tame as rabbit.  

I'm curious to know if any of you have had similar negative experiences with breeds that do not have the reputation that Pits have.  If so, please comment.

Again, thank you for the feed back.  And thank you for welcoming me to the board.

Sincerely,
Isna


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 18, 2007)

Re: RVing with my Pit Bull mix...



It isn't a debate on which breed is worse than another. You asked about the Pit Bull dog. 

I would make sure the campground owners new that I was leaving because of a Pit Bull dog in the campground. 

I have also read several stories about Pit Bull attacks with the owner being quoted saying, "... he's never touched a hair on MY kids head! ..." Your time is coming. Perhaps the right circumstance hasn't occured, but it will. 

Having said all of that, you're just the kind of person that I like to camp around ... considerate of others. Thank you for that.


----------



## C Nash (May 18, 2007)

Re: RVing with my Pit Bull mix...

Isna, thanks for taking our negative post on the Pit Bull breed and not be offended by them.   Like Tex said "you seem to be the type person I would like to camp around" still think I would be unconfortable around the Pit.  Also a dog lover here and been bit twice in my life by guess what  SMALL DOGS   :laugh:. My question is why do people want Pit Bulls? Are they smart? Is it an ego thing? Just wondering.  By the way my grandson picked up his baby Pit Bull today and I asked him the same questions. Same answer "they will not attack if properly trained". I asked him about all the attacks that have killed small children and even mauled owners. Will not allow it in my home where we have young grandkids and twins due in July :approve:


----------



## deniloo (May 19, 2007)

RE: RVing with my Pit Bull mix...

I also am a dog lover and alway have ours with us when we camp. (although the lab stays home with familyas she is to arthritic to get in and out of the 5th wheel now)One of our dogs came from a rescue and has abuse issues. He is 1000% better in the 3 years that we have had him. But that being said we are still careful with him around others. They are always warned not to try and pet him as he gets scared. When we are at a campsite they are either on a leash,in an enclosed playyard, or in our camper. He is friendly,playful, and loves to cuddle but in the right situation he goes right to the ground as if he's going to get beat. I have a responsibility to keep others safe around my dog and others have the responsibility to not approach any dog unless they know for sure that the dog wants to be approached.*ANY* dog could bite if they feel threatened, no matter the breed but I agree with the opinion here concerning the pit bull. I don't care how they were raised something in their genetic makeup makes them attack randomly. By the way mine is not a pit or a rott or a doberman but a 5 pound chihuahua.


----------



## isnabela (May 19, 2007)

RE: RVing with my Pit Bull mix...

I'm so sorry to hear about your Chijuaua.  How anyone could hurt a defensless animal is beyond my comprehension.  I praise your loving him to 1000% health.  

Yes, I originally had asked about the Pit Bull, but was curious to know if people had had similar experiences with dogs that were NOT considered potentially unsafe.

I agree that it is irresponsible for anyone to assume that any dog is safe to approach without first consulting the owner.  And that it is the owner's responsibility to insure the safety of others with regard to their pet.

It has been helpful hearing from those whom have had first hand experience with the Pit.  Be it negative or otherwise.  It gives me an idea of what I need to do based on their expectations. 

While I've heard some awful stories, I've also heard some heroics.  Such as a Pit saving a girl from a fire in Alaska.  And another mix who saved his family from a fire in Philidelphia.  Another thwarted an attack of 2 Aikia's on a 3 year old girl who was not part of the family.   Nonetheless, I empathize with anyone who has concern, and would always insure the safety of others no matter what breed of dog I had.

Coco was abondoned in an outdoor wood rack that is located on the premises of where I work, along with her brother and sister, 4 years ago.  One of the guys found them in a box when he'd heard them whining as he was retrieving some wood panels.  Someone had placed the box underneath the rack so that they were not in plain sight.  When he found them, he placed them in an outside, caged area which is where I came upon them, shivering and crying. It was in the middle of December and very cold that season.  I asked him to bring them into my office where we could keep them warm.  The 2 of us attempted to find homes for them.  There are alot of employees where I work and we thought that it wouldn't be a problem.  I had 3 dogs at the time and did not want a 4th. We were able to find homes for all of them, but Coco was returned 2x because the wives did not want to keep her.  It just seemed as though I was "chosen" somehow to be her Mom.  I didn't go looking to own a Pit Bull mix, but I don't regret keeping her either.  She's been wonderful.  She has a high level of intelligence, has been easy to train, is very affectionate - sleeps and cuddles with me at night.  I have a 10 year old cat that she loves.  They play together and are the best of buddies.   And this might be difficult to relate to, but I feel very strongly - that she has alot of integrity.  My other dogs died within 3 years.  One was a black lab - only 6 years old. She died of heart ailment that is not easily diagnosed.  A year later, my Corgie mix had a cancerous tumor removed and died within 6 months of surgery.  She was 14. Then my Llasa Apso died of a kidney ailment.  He was 15.   I don't think that I could have survived those losses if it hadn't been for Coco. It was as if she was sent by an angel.  She was so loving during that time.  She would lie with me and kiss my tears away, and push her body close to mine as if letting me know that she was there, and that everything would be alright.  She's been the best dog that I've ever had, bar none.  And I think that's why I am so saddened by the reputation that her breed has.  If I had known about that sooner would I have kept her?  I think I would have.  One can usually sense a danger - with dogs or people.  I always had a good feeling with her.

Anyway - sorry to have rambled on.   Again, I thank everyone for sharing their experiences with me.   And maybe I will see you on the road some time.

Sincerely,

Isna


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 19, 2007)

Re: RVing with my Pit Bull mix...

Hope to see you, too, Isna!  (But not if I see your Pit Bull first.)


----------



## onthecoach (Jul 22, 2007)

Re: RVing with my Pit Bull mix...

Hello,

I am sorry you are facing this problem, but even though I am a dog person, have been all my life, I would never trust a pit-bull.  I have a German Shepherd and I have run into a few (albeit a VERY FEW) campgrounds that do not allow German Shepherds.  I understand why they have these rules, and though I trust my girl with my life (that's why I have her), I respect the wishes of those campgrounds.

My Lady is GREAT with people but not happy with other dogs.  I keep her on leash ALL THE TIME!  I pick up after her religiously, NEVER leave her outside unattended and have taught her how to behave with strangers.  Every place we have been over the last 2 years, she has always behaved well.  

Only once did we have a problem...and that was because another dog owner had let their dog off leash and running through the park.  This dog came up to Lady while we were at the pet walk and she was 'doing her SERIOUS business'.  This strange dog did the usual dog-sniff in the butt, and Lady about chomped the head off!  I was able to get her away, but the owner of the other dog was yelling at ME because of MY FEROCIOUS dog!  Well, guess what?  I would probably have bitten someone's head off if they were sniffing me while I was going potty, too!

I took Lady back to the coach and promptly went back to the other owner.  I explained, in NO UNCERTAIN TERMS that she:
1. needed to keep her dog on a leash at all times;
2. would be responsible for any/all damages incurred while her dog was off-leash; and
3. would probably need to buy a new dog very soon if she did not heed my advice.

She backed down real quick!

Good Luck traveling w/your pit-bull....it will be a challenge!


----------



## onthecoach (Jul 22, 2007)

Re: RVing with my Pit Bull mix...

PS.  One more thing....check out www.dogfriendly.com   this is a website with dog-friendly campgrounds around the country!


----------



## firestormpro (Aug 25, 2007)

RE: RVing with my Pit Bull mix...

FIRST OFF DOGS ARE A DIRECT REFLECTION OF THEIR OWNERS OR AT LEAST OF WHO RAISED THEM IN THE CASE OF SECOND OWNER ANIMALS. SO IN GENERAL IF YOU FIND A  DOG THAT IS A COMPLETE JERK OFTEN THERE IS A SECOND JERK ON THE OTHER END OF THE LEASH. ALL ANIMALS  LIVE AND REACT TO THE INVIORMENT AROUND THEM SUCH AS THE DIFFERANCE BETWEEN A BEAR IN YELLOWSTONE PARK VERSIES ONE  IN THE WILDERNESS. I SEE NO DIFFERANCE BETWEEN A PIT BULL AND A POODLE IF EITHER ATTACKS ME OR MY FAMILY  IT WILL NOT SURVIVE AND DEPENDING ON SITUATION I MAY CONSIDER THE SAME FATE FOR THE OWNER OF THE ANIMAL. I HAVE  HAD MANY LARGE BREED DOGS OVER THE YEARS AND HAVE LIVED  AROUD HUNDREDS OF LARGE DOGS AROUND  FARMS I HAVE BEEN ATTACKED  BY DOGS TWICE IN MY LIFE ONCE BY A  TRAINED GERMAN SHEPARD AND ALSO BY A  POODLE BOTH OF THEM DIED DURING THE ATTACK I DID NOT INTEND TO KILL THE POODLE BUT I GUESS I KICKED IT HARDER THAN I THOUGHT. thAT BEING SAID FEEL FREE TO CAMP NEXT TO ME IF THE CAMPGROUND ALLOWS YOUR DOG HOWEVER MOST OF THE CAMPGROUNDS I HAVE BEEN IN HAVE  WEIGHT RESTRICTIONS AS TO HOW LARGE A ANIMAL CAN BE ( WHICH SEEMS STRANGE  AS YOU ARE  MORE LIKELY TO BE BITEN BY A SMALL DOG THAN A LARGE ONE) EVEN THOUGH MANY OF THEM WILL MAKE EXCEPTIONS FOR  QUOTE  FREINDLY BREEDS LABS  COLLIES  AND GERMAN SHEPARDS AND ALSO FOR SIGHT DOGS. YOU COULD ALWAYS  GET A WHITE CANE AND A HARNESS AND  PRETEND  YOU NEED THE DOG  AS A LEADER DOG BUT DUE TO HEIGHT YOU WOULD HAVE TO BE VERY SHORT TO MAKE A PIT BULL LOOK LIKE A LEADER DOG. THAT SAID GOOD LUCK I 5 YEARS OF  FULL TIMING IT AROUND THE COUNTRY I HAVE  NEVER BEEN IN A CAMPGROUND THAT WOULD ALLOW  PIT BULLS. SO TELL THEM IT IS A STAFFORDSHIRE TERERIOR AND LET IT GO AT THAT.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 25, 2007)

Re: RVing with my Pit Bull mix...

Difference in a poodle and a pit bull is the poodle will just bite you but the pit bull will kill you or a small child. Not many people would be able to defend themselfs against a pit bull or any large dog if the dog attacks and you have nothing to defend yourself other than your bare hands.  Some dogs even though they have been well cared for by their owner will attack a stranger if he for some reason thinks the person is a danger to his master. I agree that a dog will generally act like his owner has trained him.  They are just not worth the risk IMO.  The attacked person if not killed might end owning your rv  :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 26, 2007)

Re: RVing with my Pit Bull mix...

James, your post are very informative, but they are very hard to read in ALL CAPS.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

Re: RVing with my Pit Bull mix...

U tell em Tex ,, my eyes hurt as i am typing ,, i hate all capitol replies...
They are hard to read and u think the person who wrote them was reallly Pis--- off ...
Enough said ,, i'll be quiet now


----------



## C Nash (Aug 26, 2007)

Re: RVing with my Pit Bull mix...

This is the latest in Alabama and it occurs quit often.
Condition of woman mauled by dogs upgraded to serious
Posted by Birmingham News staff August 26, 2007 7:14 PM
The condition of an Anniston woman mauled by four pit bulls Friday has been upgraded from critical to serious, but she remained in the intensive care unit Sunday, said Troy Goodman, a UAB Hospital spokesman.


Olivia Thompson was found just before 2 a.m. Friday in the Blue Mountain area, yelling for help. 

When police arrived, one of the dogs charged the animal control officer and was shot and killed. 

The other three dogs have been euthanized.

Thompson was airlifted to UAB from Regional Medical Center in Anniston with severe injuries to her scalp and extremities, police said.

Anne Ruisi


----------



## peyton (Sep 1, 2007)

Re: RVing with my Pit Bull mix...

Just reported on the local Dallas TV news this morning.  The state of Texas has just passed a law that levies severe penalties on any dog owner who's dog attacks and injures a person.  I believe it is 10 years in the slammer.  If the dog kills a person, it will be 20 years.

Also, on the same newscast, a family pit bull attacked their, I believe 7 month old baby girl, and killed her.........God how horrible!!!

I look for ALL pit bulls, and rotweillers to become very scarce in the near future, at least here in Texas.

Al


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 1, 2007)

Re: RVing with my Pit Bull mix...



Al, let's put your post in context so others can see why the new law came about. Here's a quote from that article:

And there was the fatal mauling of 76-year-old Lillian Stiles by six pit bull-Rottweiler mixes as the resident of Milam County in Central Texas worked in her front yard. 

Outrage over that November 2005 attack and a jury's acquittal of the dogs' owner led to the new Lillian's Law. 

That owner was found not guilty of criminally negligent homicide in part because his dogs had no record of previous bites. State law at the time held that an owner could be charged with a misdemeanor for a dog's attack if it was by definition dangerous &ndash; had previously bitten or aggressively threatened someone while at large and without provocation. 

Under the new law, the owner of a dangerous dog can still face misdemeanor charges if the animal injures someone. That same owner now can be on the hook for a felony and prison time if the victim dies or suffers wounds requiring hospitalization. 

And eliminating the so-called free-bite defense, any dog's first attack can be a felony offense &ndash; if the injuries are fatal or severe enough and if prosecutors prove the owner's criminal negligence in not securing the animal. 

"What we're recognizing is a dog is inherently dangerous, just like a firearm, and you have a responsibility to secure it," said Robert Kepple, executive director of the Texas District and County Attorneys Association, who helped draft the measure.

It is aimed at the most vicious of attacks and not at just any old dog bite. And it is aimed at the most responsible parties to an attack --- the vicious dog owner.


----------

